# My resume



## HETAL (Apr 20, 2015)

Hetal D Shah
718 Richland Drive
Terre Haute, Indiana 47802
Phone 812-240-9476
Hetalshah215@gmail.com

Objective :

I am seeking employment with a progressive, reputable company that will provide challenges and opportunities for growth and advancement, utilizing my coding and billing experience.

Qualification Summary:


	CPT and HCPCS coding
	Internal Medicine billing
	ICD-9 coding
	Knowledge of HMOs, Medicare, and Medicaid 
	Manages all outpatient coding, Evaluates documents for diagnoses.
	Volunteering in the Outpatient coding Area at Union hospital coding the Ancillary coding queue
	Experience learning and using 3M HDM and HPF electronic document storage
	Experience in using EMR or HER electronic medical record and health record
	AAPC anticipated 2015
	Extensive anatomy/physiology knowledge
	Oracle and Developer Certification
	Extensive anatomy/physiology knowledge
	Strong work ethic
	Excellent, Verbal Written communication
	Computer proficient
	Attention to detail and organization focused
	Maintains strict confidentiality
	Patient focused-care
	Personal discipline to work remotely without direct supervision
Work Experience :

Illiana Internal Medicine, Terre Haute, IN July 2013 to July 2014
Coding specialist 
?	Responsible for accurately coding patient records for reimbursement.
?	Code medical records with ICD-9 coding
?	Reviewed charts for correct admit/discharge dates.
?	Complied with regulations and requirements for coding guidelines and CMS policies.
Union Hospital, Terre Haute, IN  August 2014 to Feb 2015
Coding specialist
Volunteer for all outpatient queue.
Assign ICD- 9- cm codes for procedures and diagnoses.
Code for Radiology queue, screening mammo, ambulatory surgery, lab
Physician diagnostic imaging.

Education and Certifications:


	Outpatient Insurance Coding		
Ivy Tech Community College, Terre Haute, Indiana   
Certificate Earned:  May 2014
GPA: 3.8; Graduated with Honors

	Bachelor of Science in Chemistry
            Gujrat University, Ahmedabad India 		
Degree Awarded: 1997	

	Certificate in Oracle and Developer 
Asset Ahmedabad, India
Certificate Earned: 1998		                    



 	REFERENCE
 Julie Dixon 
lead coder


----------

